
Free electron laser reaches 500kV blasting existing record - mkuhn
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/02/unexpectedly-navys-superlaser-blasts-away-a-record/
======
maukdaddy
I especially like the picture link:

[http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/dangerroom/2011/02/fuckinm...](http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/dangerroom/2011/02/fuckinmagnets.jpg)

edit: fuckinmagnets.jpg

